# What you REALLY look like :)



## Nicklfire

Ok, this was a VERY popular thread back in the old days lol. Guess i will start it up again. Show the world what you look like so people can put names to faces :0 come on be brave!

Here's Me!

Me and my fiance's friend at her birthday









Me and my friend









Me and the fiance









me and fiance before a night out









Me rocking the guitar hero and a 4 day old beard


----------



## target

Nice pictures. Here's mine. Me in the background, my son in the front.


----------



## charles

ME on a bad day...










Me on a good day...


----------



## JUICE

here is my wife and i , on our honeymoon in Italy 








here is me posing . with my new prada shades ..lol 









also my wife and i , during the olympics

















and my 2 boys on the couch with daddy !! lol


----------



## Nicklfire

love the beard dude lol


----------



## JUICE

Nicklfire said:


> love the beard dude lol


ya its a good look for me , cause its getting a bit thin up top ..


----------



## beN

*out in the wild*








*last year @ the playoffs.... *


----------



## CRS Fan

Here's a pic of me with an aquarium in the background !










Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## snowflakie

Good thread 

My little sister and I








Boyfriend and I (if you see us out, it'll be him you recognize!)








aaaaaaaaand... at Woodland Park Zoo!


----------



## Death's Sting




----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

me and my old pal harley








me and my first sturgeon 2008


----------



## Crazy_NDN

heres me what i really look like









haha jk here it is people.








yours truly


----------



## L!$A

Nice lips!! lol


----------



## Crazy_NDN

i know huh. i should have been making fishy lips lol


----------



## L!$A

hahaha that would look funny all distorted


----------



## Sargasso

Here are a couple of myself (Matt), I'll add one of Carolyn and I soon.


----------



## Sargasso

Johnny, did you catch that sturgeon from the dock, or did you go out in a boat? I'd love to go fishing on the Fraser if there's somewhere you can fish from shore.


----------



## t-bore

Here is me(Travis) during a hard day fishing on an unnamed lake in the cariboo!!










Here is me and the wife in Seattle for a Mariners-Red Sox series


----------



## bonsai dave

Here are a few pictures of my lovely wife to be Beth and I..

We are a cafe in Canberra Australia .This cafe is on 195 meters above the top of Black Mountain.









Here we are on Fraser Island of the east coast of Australia. This a fresh water lake called lake Mckenzie. The lake is full Eucalyptus oils..









Here is me at the Pacific Northwest bonsai convention in Victoria last October. The bonsai I'm working is mountain hemlock from Campbell river . It's close to a 100 years old...


----------



## ibenu

Great pics Dave! Will there be a new camera soon??


----------



## cowis

me (cowis aka peter cowie)


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Sargasso said:


> Johnny, did you catch that sturgeon from the dock, or did you go out in a boat? I'd love to go fishing on the Fraser if there's somewhere you can fish from shore.


from shore


----------



## Adz1

well here i am(Adz1) aka Adrian.









wow do i look pie eyed.....


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

lol


----------



## kbuntu

and me


----------



## Tanks 4 Tots

Ok here are some pics of me

Pic #1 Funny face 
Pic #2 Bull Dozer and I
Pic #3 Moustache
Pic #4 My oldest kids and me (bet you cant see me) This pic was taken in 2003


----------



## taureandragon76




----------



## marcincan

So here I am with my Daughter at Whistler doing my summer obession Downhill Mountain biking










Here's my oldest, Me (Marc) and my awesome girlfriend 
again on the Chairlift Whistler 2009


----------



## crazy72

Myself and my 3 kids.


----------



## Ursus sapien

^^^cool shot^^^


----------



## Trouble

*I will get a good one at my party on the 15th of this month.*


----------



## Hammer

It seems a few people who like to keep fish-go fishing-must be fish thing. I'll follow suit.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

Hammer said:


> It seems a few people who like to keep fish-go fishing-must be fish thing. I'll follow suit.


nice fish......................


----------



## pinkjell

My daughter and Princess..
http://i304.photobucket.com/albums/nn176/pinkjello900/DSCN0093.jpg


----------



## thefishwife

This is hubby and I, as well as our daughter at her graduation last year.


----------



## CRS Fan

Very nice picture of the family indeed, Kim.

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan

Morainy said:


> Here I am with one of my kids, standing on the seawall in Yaletown. No fish in the pic, but they're in the water...
> 
> 
> View attachment 150


Must be going to or coming back from Aquariums West !


----------



## Guest

*me and my favourite pooches*

first is a picture of my jack russell terrier and me in some random park found on a random drive 










the next is me on my brothers boat with my first dog ... i was not driving the boat because ever since i drove it into some sandbar thingie i am no longer allowed to drive


----------



## thefishwife

CRS Fan said:


> Very nice picture of the family indeed, Kim.
> 
> Stuart


Thanks Stuart!!!


----------



## JUICE

bump anybody else [email protected]!


----------



## JessicaRae

Im in - here's hubby and I at our recent "trash the dress" photo shoot post wedding 
and yes real men wear KILTS  LOL


----------



## gmachine19

This is me at Buntzen last year.


----------



## SophieThomas

My partner Bryce and his newest injury from biking (shattered scaphoid)  









Me in all my dready glory!! 









Awesome pics everyone!!


----------



## Tracers

Me last Sept at Chilliwack Rvr:









Me at buddy's wedding:


----------



## JUICE

keep them coming guys/gals [email protected]!


----------



## neven




----------



## JessicaRae

ba hahaha neven


----------



## alym




----------



## pdoutaz

Here a shot from our vacation in Mexico - 2 years ago


----------



## K0oKiE

Here's me in a wedding this spring...


----------



## platydoras3474

I'm joining in on the party!!

My cousin and I (Me on right)








A picture my cousin took


----------



## halonine

An older pic of me and my wife. On the dock at Crescent Beach.










My wedding day...not too sure what do do with these flowers lol.










Tyson.


----------



## budahrox

......................................................


----------



## kelly528

Me! (In the foreground)









And me at Stanley Park on a field study for biology last year... after saving a starfish from a terrible death upside-down


----------



## Mferko

new computer so this is the only pic i got on here atm, my wife and i on our wedding last july


----------



## supercoley1

My youngest son and I , Lisbon Portugal 2009 (watching fish)









My youngest son and I at Figueroa beach, Setubal, Portugal 2008









The last time I played live in 2003 (Not in Portugal :lol









Finally my wife and kids - Palmela, Portugal 2009. you guessed it. My wife is Portuguese and Palmela is her home village. We go there every year 









AC


----------



## davej

Me knocking one off the bucket list this April.


----------



## cichlid

this is my fiance and I, this is one of our engagement photos.








yes, I was at the aqaurium.. who would have guessed it!


----------



## Aquaman

cichlid said:


> this is my fiance and I, this is one of our engagement photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I was at the aqaurium.. who would have guessed it!


Ummm who would of gueesed it didn't work  no pics


----------



## cichlid

take 2. 
My fiance and I. 








and then at the aquarium.


----------



## PatientZero3

The only semi recent picture that I can find of myself on my computer, though it is a little old, at least a couple months.


----------



## iKuik

cichlid = cool ppl 

Kelly - looking good 

Me and siblings in Cali vacation! (on the right)


----------



## hopelessamor

my wife and I going on vacation to asia.


----------



## cichlid

Ikuik = kool guy, it was great meeting you, the zebra is doing great, he made a little cave for himself.


----------



## Immus21

Pic #1: Me and a Chinook salmon I caught in Nootka sound on the west coast of Van island.

Pic #2: Me and my wife on Mayne Island

Pic #3: Me and the little fella DT during the Olympics


----------



## rah_rabbitry

Me camping in Natures' Va-Gigi for my Bday this year, being a gangsta (been a long, isolated few days):









Me being "Dramatic Gopher" for a YouTube Famous Video party:









My boyfriend & myself at a wedding a few weekends back, in Duncan BC (sooo pretty there!):


----------



## Aquaman

Oh God here goes .........heres one on a bad day










It was just after the nucks were knocked out of the playoffs.....


----------



## Aquaman

But heres one taken the next day ...much to the delight of my girl friend ..

.









I clean up pretty well eh 

Come on guys if I can post mine ..... lets see some more !!


----------



## Brisch

Heres me


----------



## Trouble




----------



## Shell Dweller

heres 3 pics one of me and one of my boys. Found a recent one of my wife Debbie.


----------



## JUICE

Trouble said:


>


looking good as usual jen !! 

how was summer ?? hows your daughter , my little buddy ??


----------



## FatKid

Well, here's the fat kid... 
A little back country fly fishin...









The family...









And my other hobby... (this was tied for the wife)









And my license plate...


----------



## Aquaman

And my other hobby... (this was tied for the wife)









And my license plate...







[/QUOTE]

^^^^^ I like that ^^^^


----------



## jkcichlid

My wife and I this summer on the ferry to Victoria


----------



## Claudia

This is me with my 3 kids, this was taken 2 years ago at my daugther 15th bday party (took the x out of the pic)


----------



## Trouble

*I hope you have another girl Claudia. I had a great summer, lots of pool time. Destiny is in FDK so this will be much better then all day with her. She misses you, or your lips anyways. ROFLMFAO It's time to get back into shape after lounging all summer in the pool with Margarita's. Plus doing more reno's, was to hot to or we weren't here. Did alot of camping. Time for a girl's night out soon. Then the Halloween party.*


----------



## Claudia

Trouble said:


> *I hope you have another girl Claudia. I had a great summer, lots of pool time. Destiny is in FDK so this will be much better then all day with her. She misses you, or your lips anyways. ROFLMFAO It's time to get back into shape after lounging all summer in the pool with Margarita's. Plus doing more reno's, was to hot to or we weren't here. Did alot of camping. Time for a girl's night out soon. Then the Halloween party.*


I know i hope so too at leats would be nice to have another girl but if is a boy is ok too as long as is healthy...what i want a girl!!!! lol aaawww destiny is so cute, is also nice to have some time for ourselfs now that they are back in school the only bad thing is that i spend time doing laundry cooking etc but i do relax too, i am always tired lol


----------



## xFl

At UBC gardens








And feeding ducks and turtles in China..!


----------



## katienaha

WHAT!? A thread where I get to show my gorgeous face off?? Well.. arent you all so privelaged... 

A day at Powder King









I'm so TOUGH! Halfway around the Bowron Lake Circuit (beginning of Lanezi Lk)









Self portrait to show off my new eyeglasses









6am, rolled out of bed this morning, got my boyfriend to take a picture of my new haircut (and prove that my hair can look like this when I roll out of bed)


----------



## DianaHart

*Hi*










This pic was the template for a self portrait I painted for school last year.










the new kitten


----------



## Sanka101

Well here there are.. a few pictures of little old (or i guess young) me =P









a few monthes old..








last week.. on a walk with my friend (ricki)








a picture she took of me that i absolutely love =]








Me and my friend camping for the may long weekend


----------



## skrick

well here is one of me


----------



## CCBettas

Lol. I normally don't open these threads for fear of feeling like a creeper and thus feeling obliged to post as well. 

Here I am, giving the opening address to an event on campus. It was a rough morning for which I was not prepared - I managed to pull it off in Secwepemctsin (no mess ups!) though. We all got sick and I ended up running events for the ding dongs that stayed home sick with the flu.


----------



## monkE

Wow I never knew about this thread! Awesome to see everyone's photos! It's kind of different chatting with people when you actually know what they look like!

Here are some shots of me, 
At Rogers Arena when the Leafs came to town (i've lived here for 4 years and havn't missed a Leaf game yet!) 
















On a party boat in the Bahama's (wearing the perfect T-shirt)








At Atlantis Aquarium in Nassau


----------



## mikebike

I made a typo when sighning up.
I was suposed to be mikebike.
Now that I got a new Trike it should be miketrike<G>


----------



## CRS Fan

here's one of me on vacation in Aruba!










Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Elle

Here's a couple of me with my Thoroughbred ex-racehorses...my all time favorite activity (and the husband's despair).


----------



## Trouble

*Man I would really love to get my kids on a horse. Way to much money though. My aunt has some but you aren't ALLOWED to ride Arabian's I guess.*


----------



## mortava

Joining in a little late.. but this is me, sometime last year:


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks

mortava said:


> Joining in a little late.. but this is me, sometime last year:


kewl ......................


----------



## The Guy

*What a cool idea!!*

Me and my wife Wendy new years 2010


----------



## monkE

Mortava, you should show a better shot of those tattoos on your arms! the colours look great!


----------



## spit.fire

pic from a few years ago, ignore the finger, i cut the tip of my finger in half, shattered the bone, and my nail fell off


----------



## Nicklfire

monkE said:


> Wow I never knew about this thread! Awesome to see everyone's photos! It's kind of different chatting with people when you actually know what they look like!
> 
> Here are some shots of me,
> At Rogers Arena when the Leafs came to town (i've lived here for 4 years and havn't missed a Leaf game yet!)
> 
> On a party boat in the Bahama's (wearing the perfect T-shirt)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Atlantis Aquarium in Nassau


dude i want that shirt...  killer


----------



## Immus21

Nicklfire said:


> dude i want that shirt...  killer


I agree but it needs to say "Dude... I'm on a boat?!?!".


----------



## monkE

Haha I love that shirt! I waited all week in Nassau before we got that party boat to wear the shirt!


----------



## mortava

monkE: Thanks! I'll see if there's "show your tattoos" thread going somewhere, I don't want to blast this thread with them.


----------



## davej

mortava said:


> monkE: Thanks! I'll see if there's "show your tattoos" thread going somewhere, I don't want to blast this thread with them.


Start one!


----------



## Algae Beater

this is me at my cousins wedding about 3 weeks ago


----------



## spit.fire

spit.fire said:


> pic from a few years ago, ignore the finger, i cut the tip of my finger in half, shattered the bone, and my nail fell off


wow that didnt work


----------



## Grete_J

I guess this photo can work either here or in the tattoo thread.... although it only shows off part of my sleeve since Dexter was covering most of it


----------



## Shell Dweller

An old pic from 4 or 5 years ago


----------



## Elmo

the real me ...


----------



## plantedinvertz




----------



## mikebike

Here is an older photo of me when I had a respectable job and profile<G>









I was running the Billy Barker Inn cocktail lounge in Quesnel at the time.


----------



## 4runner

omg, not The Billy???? i grew up in quesnel... you prob served my mom , she was there lots!! lol!!


----------



## mikebike

Yes ther is that possibility.
I worked there from 1967 to 1972 off and on.
I also moonlighted at the Legion there.


----------



## 4runner

this is me and my youngest babes


----------



## Diztrbd1

4runner....upload your pic to photobucket or http://imgur.com/ then copy the


----------



## jordonsmum

kbuntu said:


> and me


Heyyyy I know that face!!! LOL


----------



## jordonsmum

This is meee.... Kristy ;-)


----------



## Slopster

Rob aka Slopster..


----------



## Trouble




----------



## rescuepenguin

For this pic I was hanging around between jobs and was cornered by a small group of elves wanting me take a pic with me. I have no idea how many pics a day these ladies do. It is rare for me to do this as I am fairly photophobic

Steve


----------



## Acipenser

Last summer at Pitt lake with my "CREW"

2 years ago at Harrison















With my better half








Me Playing


----------



## liquid_krystale

*mOi*

Hi everyone,

Here's a pic of me at a wedding over the summer.


----------



## Scherb

Ridgebar, Fraser River pink salmon run, a few years back. My first ever triple header. my brother, cousin and I all landed a nice pink at the same time 6 feet apart. That was good fishing.


----------



## Haldane86

Nothing better to do than take photos of myself lol


----------



## Haldane86

Wow way to big lol dont want people to see me that close up


----------



## sunshine_1965

*What I really look like.*

Well this is what Sunshine really looks like. It has been nice seeing a face to some of the people I have spoken to online.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Acipenser said:


>


I m guessin that icecream was a coincidence heh


----------



## Diztrbd1

lol good eye .....never woulda noticed that had you not pointed it out lol


----------



## MananaP

Me & The BOSS


----------



## fraggalrock

Beautiful pic Stefan! 

This is what I look like


----------



## theinnkeeper

MananaP said:


> Me & The BOSS


That in the Philippines? I love that country


----------



## neoh

The old lady and I.


----------



## MananaP

fraggalrock said:


> Beautiful pic Stefan!


Thanks... 


theinnkeeper said:


> That in the Philippines? I love that country


Yeah this was taken last month in Phil, the country is super nice especially the beaches.


----------



## budahrox

Aquaman said:


> Oh God here goes .........heres one on a bad day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was just after the nucks were knocked out of the playoffs.....


LMFAO!!!!
How the hell did I miss this one!!
Might have to put this on the fridge!!!! :lol:


----------



## Aquaman

Aquaman said:


> But heres one taken the next day ...much to the delight of my girl friend ..
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clean up pretty well eh
> 
> Come on guys if I can post mine ..... lets see some more !!





budahrox said:


> LMFAO!!!!
> How the hell did I miss this one!!
> Might have to put this on the fridge!!!! :lol:


OH your a funny guy :bigsmile:...best you put the second one up as well ......LMAO Don thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## Arcteryx

Here's me & my other half  edit: I'm on the right


----------



## Flygirl

This is me, when I'm not doing the fish thing...








This winter, catching some warmth in Cuba








My absolute favourite activity in the world - Paragliding (13,000 ft over the Rockies, near Revelstoke)








Flying over Kahana Bay in Hawaii








My other critters trying to figure out what I was doing...








and here is the obvious answer... my dad helping me check on the soaking wood for the next planted tank project - my current 210 

Cheers,
Louise

Wish I could figure out how to get these to post like actual pictures and not thumbnails - any ideas???


----------



## Jasonator

Me visiting my sister at a pub in Toronto. Jan. 2011


----------



## BaoBeiZhu

Jasonator said:


> Me during a visit with my sister at a pub in Toronto.


so did you get out the pub okay that day? seems like you were cheering for the canucks in Mapleleafs territory Haha


----------



## Jasonator

BaoBeiZhu said:


> so did you get out the pub okay that day? seems like you were cheering for the canucks in Mapleleafs territory Haha


They were gentle on me


----------



## MananaP




----------



## monkE

BaoBeiZhu said:


> so did you get out the pub okay that day? seems like you were cheering for the canucks in Mapleleafs territory Haha


we're not as bad as you guys are!


----------



## monkE

great pic MananaP


----------



## theinnkeeper

Such an amateur knot on the hook. lol


----------



## morty

This is me fishing at my favorite spot close to my house


----------



## MananaP

theinnkeeper said:


> Such an amateur knot on the hook. lol


yup. the photographer did it.


----------



## King-eL

MananaP said:


>


nice one buddy (Harm's accent)


----------



## EVANDU

this is me and my girl friend in las vegas and LA


----------



## newpen

Grete_J said:


> I guess this photo can work either here or in the tattoo thread.... although it only shows off part of my sleeve since Dexter was covering most of it


So awesome, she is strong. I like it


----------



## bcorchidguy

Well, I'm the ugly one and the pretty one is my significant other, she's the best.


----------



## AcidFear

This is a picture of me from earlier this year with a 25 inch 6 pound trout (biggest trout ive caught)


----------



## bcorchidguy

Wow Nice fish, gotta get out this year on the vedder, my son and I are out of our minds to go fishing again.

Douglas


----------



## ThePhoenix

Wow hardly anyone from this thread posts anymore!


----------



## MEDHBSI

Me and the gf shooting in mission


----------



## mitchbanksbc

that is a huge cat!


----------



## monkE

been a while since anyone has posted in here so I'm throwing a new one up! So many new members, let's see some new faces!!!!

so here's me on the peak of The Black Tusk.


----------



## Master wilkins

Nice! I was up there working not too long ago on the cell site.






this was my view of the tusk from the top of the cell tower


----------



## monkE

Master wilkins said:


> Nice! I was up there working not too long ago on the cell site.
> View attachment 15065
> this was my view of the tusk from the top of the cell tower


would have been nice to have driven that close to it!


----------



## shift

Since we are on fish... Haha. Fishing in Tofino last year. My biggest catch


----------



## dabandit1

The only 2 pictures of me in existance lol


----------



## snailies3

Here's me and my boyfriend recently in Oregon, and 







Me with a friend in the rainforest of Puerto Rico.


----------



## Durogity

this is me a few years back doing my highly unsuccessful YouTube show lol


----------



## jkcichlid

An updated pic out at Lonsdale on Victoria Day


----------



## Vancitycam

View attachment 79849


WOW this ones got dusty lol well since I enjoyed reading this thread when I first joined and we have so many new people and so many old ones it's time for updates but I never posted before, I guess I will now

So that's me,the wife and the new house master "Hera" that's now found her way home to rescue us(we adopted her from the SPCA.)


----------



## Momobobo

Wife?! Didn't you introduce her to me as your girlfriend that first time? Oh boy, keeping me out of the loop Cam 

Me on a normal day








Me and the SO after 5 hours of backpacking up wedgemount








Aaaand me without glasses and doing what I usually do when I dont wear glasses (I hate contacts)


----------



## Diztrbd1

no doubt about it.......a picture is worth a thousand words lol :bigsmile:


----------



## architeuthis

That is a nice looking dog.


----------



## Vancitycam

Thanks Arch,for short if I may. I'm a little lazy to type much with my thumbs, call me what you will just don't call me late for dinner!



mikebike said:


> Here is an older photo of me when I had a respectable job and profile<G>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running the Billy Barker Inn cocktail lounge in Quesnel at the time.


+ 10 coolest mod points! Mike all the times I met you I would have never guessed, I must have missed this post before......


----------



## spit.fire

I'm that annoying guy who makes traffic suck at night on the lions gate bridge


----------



## geealexg

I'm just another young, newbie aquatic hobbyist. Nice to meet all of you and thanks for inviting me to BCAQUARIA. Alex Gee | LinkedIn


----------



## skullbanger

Hello from the water


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

Anyone who knows me, knows i like digging up old posts. So here we go again. Here we are 9 years older, down to my last baby. Thinking of getting the tanks in better shape, but we shall see what happens after this semester. Btw I miss all the old crew, any of you still here?


----------



## CRS Fan

Same place I used to be.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## O.C.D Fishies

We should have a visit one day, we still so close and its been soooooo many years. And I might wanna buy some plants off you. Easy ones of course.


----------



## CRS Fan

O.C.D Fishies said:


> We should have a visit one day, we still so close and its been soooooo many years. And I might wanna buy some plants off you. Easy ones of course.


It has been quite a while. My son is 6 and my tanks are low on my priority list right now.... I need to reset my Fluval Flora. It is a jungle tank. I'm amazed my fish haven't jumped ship yet.......

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

